# Pigs in eaton county?



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

My sister in law and brother were out walking the other night and heard what they thought were pigs squealing. They called the dnr and a Wildlife specialist came out and inspected the area. He said that the crop damage looked like pigs also. The dnr went as far as giving my brother a game cam to setup in the area and they were told to shoot any if they saw them. They were also told that if they did shoot one to call the wildlife guy immediately because he wants blood samples.....this seams pretty legit... Anyone heard of pigs in eaton county? 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Interesting. What's the nearest town to where they're at?


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Near Bellevue 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

There's a high fence operation near Bellevue. Don't know if they offered pig hunts - if so it's probably some of their escapees that are now causing damage.


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't believe they offer pig hunting there, just deer. Please keep us updated on this, I could use some pork for the freezer...


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

I could have sworn I saw a pig in a hay field this summer near Charlotte. When I turned around and went back the field was empty. I'm not even sure of any pig farmers in that particular area, but there may be.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

I will keep everyone posted on what my brother and sister in law find on the game cam! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

not that i want pigs on my farm. but if a few would just move this way i wouldnt cry about it. lol. good luck.


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

So far they have a few deer on the cams. No piggies yet, but they are hoping to get at least a pic of one!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

Being from Texas I say kill all you see anytime you see them.They are taking over this country. I have killed 40 in the last 4 years and not been after it too hard.By the way just bought a Cree light both red and green on ebay.Straps to my scope in an instant,I know I can see over 100 yards with them both.Next weekend opening day of deer season,I am going to get worthless.Now go find a hog and kill it.ps can you guys hunt at night?


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

we can for pigs,****, and yody.


----------



## cabledad (Dec 8, 2010)

I am heading to the hill country of Texas and going to hunt for hogs exotics and deer after season opens on Saturday. I am headed to Leakey,Tx .Let you guys know what happens.Chuck


----------



## chevyguy1414 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to respond, the app has been messed up on my phone. I hunted that property this weekend for deer and I saw something but I am not sure what I saw. I saw a larger 4 legged animal that was light brown and then a smaller four legged animal that was black. They were in the woods a few hundred yards away, so I cannot for sure say they were pigs. I am still puzzled today on what it was that I saw...


----------

